# startup carrier 19f



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## phftter (Jan 10, 2010)

looks like a fa frankkkiiiiieeee!!!!!!!! whatcha doing with the mannyfold?


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

HEAVY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laughing:



phftter said:


> looks like a fa frankkkiiiiieeee!!!!!!!! whatcha doing with the mannyfold?


----------



## craigshd (Feb 11, 2012)

*19f carrier*

brings back a lot of good mems when i worked on them i was a chiller tech for 20 years


----------

